# Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )



## Creature (13. Apr. 2011)

Moin Moin zusammen,



mein Name ist Martin und ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich habe mich hier angeschlossen , da ich auf der Suche nach Ratschlägen zur wiederherstellung eines älteren Teiches im Garten meiner Freundin.

Ihre Eltern haben sich leider vor ca 2 Jahren geschieden wodurch der Garten und der Teich natürlich stark vernachlässigt wurden.

Der Teich hat inetwa folgende Maße:

- 8 Meter lang
- 4 Meter breit
- an der tiefsten Stelle ca 1,5-2 Meter tief


Der Teich ist nun sehr stark mit __ Schilf , Minze , Seerosen und anderem Krams zugewuchert. Unvermeidlicher Schritt wird ja warscheinlich sein, erstmal im großen Stil einen Teil der Pflanzen herauszuziehen aus dem Teich. Dazu wollte ich nun folgende Fragen stellen.


- Womit ziehe ich sie am besten heraus und trenne verknotete Wurzeln auf , ohne die Teichfolie zu verletzen?

- Wie entsorge ich das ganze dann am besten? Ich habe eine Feuerstelle zur verfügung an der ich das ganze verbennen könnte , aber wie trockne ich das Material am besten? Auf der Wiese auslegen?

- Gibt es Tiere die ich in den Teich setzen kann , die diese Pflanzen in Schach halten können oder muss ich Jährlich das ganze zurecht machen?

- Was für Fische und andere Tiere kann ich in den Teich einsetzen die günstig sind , schön anzuschauen und gewissen aufgaben übernehmen , z.B. Gründelnde Fische die den Schlamm am Boden aufwühlen und etwas dezimieren etc.

- Im Teich befinden sich aktuell nur eine menge __ Molche ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teichmolch ) , __ Frösche, Libellenlarven und __ Schnecken. Natürlich sind auch andere Insekten etc. drinne , diese sind aber nicht erwähnenswert. *Diese Tiere die hier oben gelistet sind , sollten unbedingt erhalten bleiben ansonsten köpft mich meine Freundin*

- Pumpe und Filter sind seit 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr aktiv gewesen. Ich werde mir erstmal die Werte der Pumpe anschauen und mit der Mutter meiner freundin sprechen , ob sie die Pumpe betreiben würde oder ob ich ihr die Stromkosten einfach zahlen soll.





Das waren erstmal alle Fragen die mir jetzt gerade so einfallen. Sind natürlich reichlich fragen , aber ich hoffe iihr werdet davon nicht überfordert und könnt mir weiterhelfen. Falls der Thread im falschen Forenteil ist , können die Moderatoren ihn bestimmt verschieben



Gruß Martin


EDIT: Bitte meinen Schreibfehler "Fordermann" nicht beachten. Kann ihn leider nicht editieren


----------



## Digicat (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Servus Martin

Herzlich Willkommen

Zur Reduzierung der Pflanzen würde ich gerne vorher Fotos sehen  ... bevor wir eine "Verbrennungsaktion" starten ....

Verbrennen wäre nebenbei die schlechteste aller Entsorgungsaktionen .... alleine schon wieviele Insektenlarven, womöglich auch Amphibien draufgehen 



> Pumpe und Filter sind seit 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr aktiv gewesen


Wie ist das Wasser ?
Klar oder Trüb ?

Sind Fische vorhanden ?

Ach ja .... bei deiner Volumensangabe  ... ich komme auf max. 64m³ (32m² * 2m tief)


----------



## Creature (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Ich muss mal schauen wann ich das nächste mal da vorbeikomme um Fotos zu machen.

Zum Wasser , das Wasser ist klar , riecht nicht. Fische sind keine drinne. Es waren wohl mal Goldorfen drinne , von denen sieht man aber absolut garnichts mehr obwohl diese recht groß sein müssten.

Ja die Volumensangabe hab ich schnell mal zusammengekrakelt weil ich die Registration abschließen wollte.

Zum verbrennen, ich wollte wie gesagt das entfernte Material alles vorher in Teich nähe trocknen lassen , sodass __ Molche und anderes Getier was ich nicht auf anhieb aussortiere den weg ins Wasser finden kann.


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hallo Martin  und  herzlich willkommen,

Helmut hat schon recht. Erst mal Fotos - mit "Säuberungsaktionen" kann man mehr Schaden anrichten, als man denkt. Und wenn das Wasser nicht müffelt und eh keine Fische drin sind....


----------



## Creature (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Um die Fotos werde ich mich kümmern.

Lassen wir mal die Reinigungsaktion beiseite. Ich surfe aktuell viel auf ebay kleinenanzeigen und quoka.de und schaue nach kostenlosen und günstigen Tieren für den Teich.

Daher wollte ich mich bei euch erkunden wie sich folgende Tiere:

- Gelbwangenschildkröten
- Goldfische in größerer Zahl ( ca. 20 Stück )
- Goldorfen
- Marmorkrebs und Tigerkrebs

in dem 8mx4m Teich verhalten würden. Ob sie die __ Molche angreifen würden etc. ?

Außerdem wollte ich fragen ob jemand einen guten Händler im Raum Bonn-Siegburg-Hennef-Troisdorf kennt, der sich speziell auf Teichfische spezialisiert hat.


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hallo,

erstens korrigier doch bitte mal Dein Profil - Deine Teichgrößenangabe ist doch sehr irritierend. Ich persönlich würde von den genannten gar keine nehmen - und die __ Molche vermutlich auch nicht. Wenn Du Molche und __ Frösche etc. behalten möchtest, dann solltest Du nach kleinen, harmlosen Fischen ausschau halten wie z.B. __ Moderlieschen, Goldelritzen oder so etwas.

Für die __ Schildkröten muss der Teich auf jeden Fall ausbruchsicher gemacht werden. Und Filtern musst Du auch - die sollen wohl sehr sch.....freudig sein.

Und diese Krebse haben im Gartenteich gar nichts verloren. Der einzige Krebs, der passt, ist der __ Edelkrebs - mehr Infos hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/126/


----------



## mimo (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Achtung, auf keinen Fall Marmorkrebse einsetzen!!!


> Der Marmorkrebs ist heute in der Aquaristik weltweit verbreitet und in vielen Gebieten der Erde auch als neofaunistisches Element (Neozoon) zu finden, so auch in Mitteleuropa. Da er die Krebspest  übertragen kann und ökologische Ressourcen raubt, stellt er eine immense Bedrohung für heimische Krebsarten wie beispielsweise den __ Edelkrebs Astacus astacus oder den Galizierkrebs Astacus leptodactylus dar [4]. Ein Aussetzen von Marmorkrebsen in die freie Natur oder eine „Lebendverklappung“ via Toilette, hat aus der Sicht des Artenschützers katastrophale Auswirkungen. Insbesondere da sie in Mitteleuropa stabile Populationen bilden können. In Madagaskar wurden durch die drastische Vermehrung eingeschleppter Marmorkrebse weitreichende Folgen für die einheimische Flora und Fauna beobachtet.[5]


Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmorkrebs

LG Miriam


----------



## Creature (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Also __ Schildkröten fallen damit schonmal komplett raus. Diese waren auch nur ein Gedanke , da welche auf einer Kleinanzeigenseite kostenlosen abgegeben wurden.

Die Artikel über die Edelkrebse werde ich mir mal heute Abend durchlesen. Zur information zum Teich , er befindet sich über 1km vom nächsten Gewässer entfernt. Fische und sonstige Tiere werden bei uns nicht im Klo entsorgt. Dennoch werde ich natürlich auf hinsicht der Gefährdung der einheimischen Arten vom Marmorkrebs ablassen.


----------



## Christine (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Moin,

vernünftige Entscheidung!


----------



## Creature (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hallo zusammen ,


bei dem fantastischen Wetter am Wochenende, habe ich die Zeit genutzt und im Garten meiner Freundin den Teich Fotografiert und die Pumpe wieder in Betrieb genommen. Die Schlammschicht im Teich ist nicht besonders dick und auch nicht besonders stark. Problem scheint tatsächlich nur die , meiner Meinung nach , überwuchernde Bepflanzung zu sein.

Zur Pumpe:

Sie hat 75 Watt , Fördermenge habe ich leider nicht aufgeschrieben. Die Pumpe steckt in einem Filterkorb. Der Schlauch der Pumpe geht aus dem Teich heraus in einen externen Filter der in einem Konststofffass steckt und von dort aus wieder in den Teich. Die Pumpe steht ziemlich in der Mitte des Teichs und der ablass des Filters lässt das Wasser am westlichen Ende des Teichs hinter dem __ Schilf wieder herein.


Zu den Bildern:

Wie man sich schon denken kann , zeigt die Rote Linie den Rand des Teichs und das Blau schraffierte , die Fläche auf die ich die Pflanzen reduzieren möchte.

Das erste Bild ist von West nach Ost fotografiert

Das zeite Bild ist von Ost nach West fotografiert

Das dritte Bild zeigt den Schilf im Westen fotografiert von Norden aus

Das vierte Bild zeigt die Minze im Osten ebenfalls fotografiert von Norden aus

Das fünfte Bild zeigt die Minze im Ost in Nahaufnahme um zu zeigen wie zugesetzt das Wasser an dieser Stelle mit Pflanzenresten etc. ist

Das sechste Bild zeigt wie klar das Wasser ist und gleichzeitig was sich so an Blätter unterwasser verbirgt ( Bild im Westen am Schilf )

Das siebte Bild zeigt einen Molch


Gedanken zu Tieren:


Ich hatte mir folgende Liste gemacht , was ich an Tieren im Teich einsetzen möchte:

8 Goldorfen 
8 Blauorfen
8 Bitterlinge
6 Teichmuscheln
4 Edelkrebse


Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hallo Martin,

bitte korrigier mal Dein Profil. Bei diesen Maßen solltest Du beim Teichvolumen mal die letzten drei Nullen wegnehmen. Das trifft es dann eher. 





Creature schrieb:


> Der Teich hat inetwa folgende Maße:
> 
> - 8 Meter lang
> - 4 Meter breit
> - an der tiefsten Stelle ca 1,5-2 Meter tief






Creature schrieb:


> - Im Teich befinden sich aktuell nur eine menge __ Molche ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teichmolch ) , __ Frösche, Libellenlarven und __ Schnecken. Natürlich sind auch andere Insekten etc. drinne , diese sind aber nicht erwähnenswert. *Diese Tiere die hier oben gelistet sind , sollten unbedingt erhalten bleiben ansonsten köpft mich meine Freundin*



So wie der Teich sich auf den Fotos darstellt, wird das entrümpeln nicht so einfach und ist vermutlich auch nur mit Ablassen - zumindest teilweise - des Wassers machbar. Damit dürftest Du jetzt aber den Molchnachwuchs vernichten, der sich ganz sicher darin befindet.

Und den Rest werden dann die geplanten Orfen erledigen. Im Molch-freundlichen Teich wäre kleinere Fische besser aufgehoben. Wie wäre es denn mit __ Moderlieschen und/oder Goldelritzen? Die machen den Mücken auch den Garaus, sind aber für Molche so gut wie gar nicht gefährlich. Freundliche kleine Selbstversorger, die den Teich wenig belasten.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hallo Creature,
ein sehr schöner Naturteich, der allerdings sehr stark bewachsen ist.
Das mit dem entfernen der Pflanzen geht so schon in Ordnung.
Stelle die entfernten Pflanzen  doch hier im Forum ein, entweder zur persönlichen
Abholung oder gegen einen geringen finanziellen Aufwand sogar verschicken.
Es gibt hier gerade im Frühjahr immer wieder viel freudige Abnehmer.
Wenn du sowieso schon in den Teich steigst um der Pflanzen Herr zu werden,
dann kannst du ja auch gleich die Blätter vom Boden entfernen.
Achte dabei bitte auf oft darunter versteckte Tiere, bzw Laich.
Ich würde mit dem Einsetzen der Tiere noch etwas warten. vielleicht entdeckst Du 
ja nach Deiner Reinigungsaktion noch einige Überraschungen.
LG Markus


----------



## Creature (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten und die Hilfsbereitschaft,


ich habe jetzt die Angaben korrigiert.

Die Maße des Teichs sind nämlich:

10m L
4m  B
~75cm T durchschnittlich

Somit 30.000 Liter


Zur Reinigung des Teichs:

Ich habe wie gesagt im Teich gestanden und mal mit den Händen an manchen Stellen gewühlt und mir damit angesehen , wie dicht alles so bewachsen ist. 
An der Ostseite sollte ich die Teichminze mit einer Gartenschere problemlos dezimiert bekommen. Sie befinden sich auf einer Schicht grobem Kies der dann einfach mit rausgeholt wird und nachher einfach mit der Hand wieder entfernt werden muss.

Ich würde das ganze dann Stück für Stück machen , also einen kleinen Abschnitt abtrennen und auf Land legen und erstmal auf sichtbare Tiere wie __ Molche, Libellenlarven etc. untersuchen.

So würde ich ebenfalls auf der anderen Seite im __ Schilf vorgehen. Frage wäre nur , ob ich damit die folgenden Molchgenerationen vernichte. Ich selber würde eigentlich nicht davon ausgehen , da ich den Teich auf ca. 30 kleine pummelige Molche einschätze. Denke sie würden bis zum nächsten Jahr durchhalten.

Die Blätter sind eigentlich kein besonders großes Problem. Sie befinden sich nur am westlichen Ende , weil sich dort ein großer Baum befindet der aber nicht besonders weit in den Teich ragt. Der Schlamm ist wie gesagt auch nur sehr Locker vorhanden. Er wühlt sofort auf , ist also nicht so dicht und schwer , das er am Boden "haftet". Sobald ich also mit dem Reinigen anfange wird der ganze Dreck aufgewühlt und ich denke ein guter Anteil wird dann von der Pumpe herausgefiltert.



@Moderlieschenking , an was für Überraschungen hast du denn gedacht?

@blumenelse, der Teich war früher schonmal mit Goldorfen besetzt die sogar komplett auswachsen konnten da zur damaligen Zeit der Teich noch gehegt und gepflegt wurde. Die Molche waren dennoch vorhanden , denke mal aber nicht in derartiger Stückzahl wie sie jetzt den Teich belagert haben.

__ Moderlieschen habe ich übrigens selber schon in Betracht gezogen und werde diese auf jeden Fall zusätzlich einsetzen. Denke an einen Schwarm von 10-20 Stück. 

*Der ganz besondere Grund für die Moderlieschen ist meine Freundin , ihr Name ist Malin ... und wie ich auf Wikipedia nachlesen konnte , werden Moderlieschen auch manchmal "Malinchen" genannt ; )*


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hallo Martin


> an was für Überraschungen hast du denn gedacht


ich dachte ja nur, dass bei dem starken Teichbewuchs, der ein oder andere Fisch
vielleicht noch zum Vorschein kommt.


> Der ganz besondere Grund für die __ Moderlieschen ist meine Freundin , ihr Name ist Malin ... und wie ich auf Wikipedia nachlesen konnte , werden Moderlieschen auch manchmal "Malinchen" genannt ; )


Das wusste ich noch nicht, also dann haben wir doch die Frage mit dem Fischbesatz doch schon gelöst.


> Ich würde das ganze dann Stück für Stück machen , also einen kleinen Abschnitt abtrennen und auf Land legen und erstmal auf sichtbare Tiere wie __ Molche, Libellenlarven etc. untersuc


das ist super, so hab ich das auch gemacht
LG Markus


----------



## Creature (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Achso , so ne Überraschung kann es natürlich geben, man weiß ja nie. Sowas hab ich damals bei meinem Bruder und seinem 1,2m Aquarium erlebt. Da tauchten auf einmal bei einem Wasseraustausch lang vermisste Fische wieder auf.

Wie ist es eigentlich mit einem Stör? Gibt es günstige ( maximal 20€ teure ) Störarten die kleiner als 1m bleiben? 
Brauchen __ Störe wirklich spezialfutter?


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

__ Störe brauchen Störfutter, sind kompliziert und klein bleiben sie auch nicht. Das __ Sterlet ist der kleinste und selbst das stellt besondere Ansprüche an einen Teich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=619


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hi,
von Stören würde ich Dir abraten, da hast du nicht den passenden Teich dazu.
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

[OT]Hihi Markus, ich räum jetzt mal das Feld geh die nächsten zwei Stunden arbeiten - Du machst das ja schon [/OT]


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hi Christine,
das muss ich jetzt auch machen, muss auch arbeiten gehen.
LG Markus


----------



## Creature (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Ich habe mir den Artikel über __ Störe mal durchgelesen, der Teich meiner Freundin ist , wie Ihr richtig beschreibt, nicht für Störe geeignet.

Die Tiere die eingesetzt werden sind also wie folgt:

- 15x __ Moderlieschen
- 8x Goldorfen
- 8x Blauorfen
- 8x Bitterlinge
- 6-8x Teichmuscheln
- 4x Edelkrebse

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Paarungsverhalten von Edelkrebsen aus? Um die Nachzucht zu verbessern, wäre es da möglich 1 Männchen und 3 Weibchen reinzusetzen ? Oder "schafft" es das Männchen nicht 3 Weibchen zu begatten?


Habe einen Händler gefunden der mir alle Tiere innerhalb eines Tages zuschicken könnte. Das Gesamtpaket beläuft sich auf etwa 110-120€ , also bezahlbar.

Ich werde also demnächst die "Teichbefreiung" in Angriff nehmen und eine Woche danach die Tiere einsetzen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hallo Martin,


> - 8x Goldorfen
> - 8x Blauorfen


dabei hätte ich persönlich schon wieder Probleme.
da Goldorfen auch __ Kleinfische fressen, wäre das schon wieder nichts für mich.
Versuche Dich doch heuer mit den Kleinfischen. 
Wenn diese wirklich so stark Überhand nehmen, sind Goldorfen immer noch eine Alternative.
LG Markus.


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Und nicht zu vergessen: die fressen auch Molchlarven!


----------



## Creature (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Ich werd mir das nochmal näher überlegen. Zur Info zum Garten , dort gibt es noch 2 wesentlich kleinere Teiche in denen die __ Molche ebenfalls Laichen. 

Dass die Molchpopulation dezimiert wird , damit ist zu rechnen. Krebse , Fische , irgendwer wird denen schon zu leibe rücken, daran lässt sich bei dem gewählten Besatz nichts ändern.

Der Teich war wie gesagt vorher mit Goldorfen besetzt , diese waren aufgrund ihrer Größe ( sie waren ausgewachsen ) wunderbar anzuschauen und auch sehr zutraulich. Daher wollte ich wieder welche holen. 

Die Pflanzen werden von mir ja auch nicht komplett entfernt wodurch immernoch sehr dichte Verstecke für den Molch/Fisch Laich übrig bleiben die für die Orfen nicht zugänglich sein sollten. evtl werde ich unterwasser einen Maschendrahtzaun um die Pflanzen ziehe mit Maschen die zu klein für die Orfen sind aber groß genug für die __ Moderlieschen und Molche sind.


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hallo,

wenn die __ Molche Ausweichmöglichkeiten in nächster Nähe haben, werden sie die bestimmt annehmen. Da bin ich aber beruhigt. Bei den __ Moderlieschen ist das natürlich etwas anderes.


----------



## Creature (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hmmmm , also die Goldorfen wollte ich beim Händler in der Größenkategorie 7-10cm bestellen und die __ Moderlieschen 4-6cm.

Ich denke da ist der Größenunterschied noch recht klein und die Moderlieschen haben vielleicht genug Zeit sich zu etablieren und zu vermehren.


Als Alternative für Orfen hatte ich gestern bereits mit meiner Freundin mal nachgesehen. Dazu wollte ich euch zu folgenden 3 Fischarten befragen:

- Goldrotfeder
- __ Goldschleie
- __ Grünschleie

Wie gut kann man die Tiere beobachten , zeigen sie sich gerne beim Füttern , sodass man sie vielleicht nach langer Zeit sogar mit der Hand füttern kann?

Wie groß werden die denn so? Laut Händler werden die schleien 20-40cm und die Goldrotfedern 20-30 , manchmal auch 50cm


----------



## mr koi (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Goldschleien und Grünschleien fressen dir deine ganzen __ Schnecken weg


----------



## Creature (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Ich bleibe bei dem Besatz wie ich ihn zuvor beschrieben habe. Falls die __ Moderlieschen tatsächlich den Orfen zum Opfer fallen sollten , ist es natürlich ein trauriger Verlust , da ich die Fische auch sehr schön finde, jedoch werde ich dann dafür Goldrotfedern einsetzen als Algenkiller.

Wäre schade, wenn die Malinchen gefressen würden


----------



## mr koi (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Gute Emtscheidung


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*



> jedoch werde ich dann dafür Goldrotfedern einsetzen als Algenkiller



Hat Dir das Dein "Gesamtpaket" Fischhändler erzählt,
oder wie kommst Du drauf, das Rotfedern Algen "killen"?

Über Krebse solltest Du Dich erst nochmal ausführlich
informieren, am besten hier...

http://www.hochwald-edelkrebse.de/53f429cc-5e82-4cf8-a2be-67ba92e24d59.html?t=1304018710765

...sonst hast Du nicht lange Freude dran.

Viel Glück und Gruß
Andy


----------



## Creature (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Die Infos zu Rotfedern stehen auf der Seite des Händlers. Es handelt sich hierbei um den Zuchtbetrieb Fördefisch.

Hier der Link zu Rotfedern. http://fördefisch-online.de/shop/ar...--7-10-cm.html?shop_param=cid=34&aid=006-026&

Ich werde mich natürlich noch ausführlich zu Edelkrebsen informieren. Das wird schließlich noch was dauern bis ich den Besatz bestelle


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Habs schon befürchtet, Händler die mit Hilfe von
unsinnigen Beschreibungen versuchen ahnungslosen
Teichbesitzern alles anzudrehn was irgendwie schwimmt,
kriecht oder zwickt, sollte man keinen Cent zukommen
lassen. Im Sinne der Tiere bitte ich wirklich eindringlich
Dich vor dem Kauf in seriöser Fachliteratur über Ansprüche
Ernährung und Lebensweise der einzelnen Arten die Dir
gefallen zu informieren. 

__ Algenfresser gibt es nicht wirklich, richtig muß es heißen,
Algen werden durchsucht nach kleinen Lebewesen.

Wie man Algen wirklich in den Griff bekommt kannst Du am
besten im Basiswissen des Forums nachlesen. 

Sorry, wenn meine direkte Art Dir etwas hart vorkommt,
oder die eine oder andere schöne Vorstellung zerstört,
aber es sind nun mal lebende Tiere, denen Du einen
Lebensraum geben willst. Dazu gehört mehr als das
verkaufsorientierte Geschwafel in Onlineshops.

Und ja, ich spreche aus Erfahrung und habe genau
diese Fehler schon hinter mir (leider).

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hallo,

gerade der von Dir ausgesuchte Händler (kein Zuchtbetrieb) ist m.E. mit seinen Angaben sehr kritisch zu betrachten - nett ausgedrückt. Und wer sich "Biotopausstattung" aufs Schild malt und dann amerikanische Krebse für den Teich anbietet und unter den Biotopfischen Blaubandbärblinge und __ Graskarpfen führt, gehört in meinen Augen sowieso disqualifiziert.

Du solltest Dir lieber einen Händler vor Ort suchen, bei dem Du Dir die Fische auch anschauen kannst.

Übrigens sind Rotfedern fast noch vermehrungsfreudiger als Goldfische hab ich mir sagen lassen (von Leuten, deren Teiche wegen Überfüllung geschlossen werden mussten  )


----------



## Creature (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach anderen Händlern in der Umgebung. In Sinzig ist ein sehr guter Händler bei dem ich vor Ort vorbeifahren könnte.

http://www.wassersteingarten.de/index1.htm

Leider hat er von den Fischen die ich haben will , nur Goldorfen und Bitterlinge. Ansonsten auch nur Teichmuscheln und keine Edelkrebse.

Ich habe dem Händler schon eine Mail zukommen lassen , ob es möglich wäre , dass er bei Partnern Edelkrebse einkauft die ich dann zusammen mit seinen Fischen bei Ihm abholen könnte. Leider ist bisher keine Antwort gekommen.

Dieser Händler lebt aber auch leider sehr stark von seinem guten Ruf, d.h. die Preise sind knackig. Da werde ich bei den ausgewählten Fischen mit 110€ nicht hinkommen.

Die beschreibung bei Fördefisch scheint ja wie von euch gesagt , wirklich sehr schlecht zu sein. Dennoch gehe ich nicht davon aus , dass die Fische von minderer Qualität sind. Verkaufswille hin oder her, da ich keine Kritik über den Laden online finden konnte was die Qualität der Fische angeht , werde ich , sofern ich keinen anderen Händler finde , dort bestellen.

Zu den einzelnen Fischen werde ich mich noch ausführlicher informieren bevor ich die Bestellung abgeben werde.

Ich selber halte Armee Ameisen aus Asien und 2 deutsche Arten und kenne daher die Pflicht sich vorher ausführlich zu informieren , bevor man sich irgendwelche Tiere zulegt.

Wen es interessiert , die Asiatische Armee Ameise heißt Pheidologeton diversus. Hier in dem Video (von einem Händler) seht ihr die kleinen Arbeiterinnen und eine große Soldatin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ_Sn0DIrsU


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hallo Martin,
Deine Einstellung, sich vorher ausführlich zu informieren ist sehr lobenswert, und ist nicht
immer selbstverständlich.
Was ich nur nicht ganz verstehe ist, dass Du sofort als Teichneuling mit Biegen und
Brechen gleich mehrere Arten und meiner Meinung nach auch schwierigere Spezies
einsetzen willst.
Setze heuer doch, wie weiter oben von mir vorgeschlagen, __ Kleinfische wie __ Moderlieschen und
Bitterlinge mit __ Muscheln ein.
Bei __ Edelkrebs finde ich z. B. bei Wike....


> Er liebt nährstoffreiche Gewässer


, was sich ja eigentlich mit einem Gartenteich schon wieder beisst,
in einem weiteren Bericht fand ich, dass Sauerstoffarmut im Wasser, (duch zu starkes Pflanzen bzw. Algenwachstum) zu herben Verlusten führt.

Beobachte Euren Teich doch heuer einfach mal und über das ganze Jahr mit den
vorgeschlagenen,eingesetzten Fischen.
Wenn die Wasserqualität ganzjährig  passt, dann würde ich mir Gedanken über
weiteren Besatz machen.

LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hallo Martin,

von Rotfedern möcht ich dir auch DRINGEND abraten!!! Die fressen erstens die __ Molche und zweitens vermehren sie sich wie Mäuse! Ein Bekannter hat sich mal ein paar Rotfedern aus der Natur geholt zu seinen Koi und inzwischen hat er viel mehr Rotfedern als Koi, obwohl er jedes Jahr eine ganze Menge davon dort aussetzt, wo er die ursprünglichen her hat.

Hast du denn deiner Freundin schon erzählt, dass die meisten Fische außer __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlingen die Molche bzw. deren Larven fressen? Ich dachte, sie köpft dich, wenn denen was passiert (was ich im übrigen auch täte  )? Auch wenn du schon mal Orfen UND Molche hattest... Amphibien haben eigentlich vom Artenschutzstandpunkt her Vorrang.
Warum magst du eigentlich unbedingt große Fische haben, die dir die kleinen und die Molche wegfressen? Es ist ja schon so, dass sich Molch- und Kleinfischpopulation gegenseitig die Waage halten, sie fressen gegenseitig und auch ihren eigenen Laich, ein Teil kommt aber durch. Jedoch sind die erwachsenen wenigstens nicht in Gefahr.
Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Elritzen sind doch auch nette Fische 

edit: also, erwachsene Molche werden von den Rotfedern wohl auch nicht gefressen...aber bei denen hast halt wieder diese elende Vermehrungsrate als Nachteil


----------



## Creature (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

So,


dieses Wochenende wird, wenn alles gut läuft, die Botanik im Teich zurecht gestutzt ^^

Im gleichen Zug werde ich mal die Pumpe und den Filter kontrollieren , wie beide seit dem Zuschalten vor ein paar Wochen klargekommen sind.

Danach wird der Teich erstmal ein paar Tage , vielleicht auch Wochen , ruhen gelassen. Danach schaue ich mal wie is mit Fischen aussieht.


----------



## Creature (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

*Der erste Schritt ist vollbracht,*


am Sonntag habe ich mich wie geplant gegen 12 Uhr in die Fluten geschmissen und den Pflanzen den Kampf angesagt. Bewaffnet mit Badehose und meinen Händen habe ich mich 6 Stunden lang durch die Botanik gearbeitet.

Die Wurzelwerke der Pflanzen waren zwar fein , haben aber einen Teppich von 10-20cm Dicke ausgebildet. Und im gleichen Zug haben sie natürlich auch die Kieselsteine umschlossen die sich ohne gewaltigen Zeitaufwand nicht aus dem Geflecht lösen ließen.

Bilder habe ich natürlich gemacht , hochladen muss ich sie aber später da sie bei meiner Freundin auf dem Handy sind. 

Die Arbeit war ingesamt sehr anstrengend ( habe grade auf der Arbeit tierischen Muskelkater ) und ich bin auch sehr nahe an Sonnenbrand und Sonnenstich vorbeigeschlittert.

Ein paar mal habe ich auch durch abrutschen das Wasser bis zum Kopf angetestet ... es war kühl... ^^

Insgesamt bin ich sehr froh da der Teich nun optisch wesentlich mehr her macht und auch vom Platz insgesamt sich auch Fische über die Änderungen freuen dürften. 
Die __ Molche jedenfalls freuen sich darüber , dass ich eine Schneise in den Bewuchs am östlichen Ende gemacht habe die bis zum Holzsteg führt. Dort halten sie sich in großer Zahl auf.

An der Teichpumpe ist mir leider bei den Arbeiten das Rohr mit Ventil vom Pumpenauslass abgebrochen , glücklicherweise aber oberhalb des Gewindes was auf der Pumpe sitzt. Somit konnte ich heute in einem Fachgeschäft für Gummi, Schläuche, Schlauchanschlüsse etc. für 3,50€ einen passenden Schlauchaufsatz aus Messing finden mit einem höheren Innendurchmesser.


----------



## Creature (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

*Der Vergleich*


----------



## Creature (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

*Tatüüü Tataaaa die Tiere sind da!*

Den Beitrag bitte komplett durchlesen , am Ende gibts zur Belohnung ein paar Youtube Links  


Montag bestellt , Dienstag um 9.30 waren sie da! Gestern sind also alle meine Tiere angekommen die ich bei Fördefisch bestellt hatte. 

Die Lieferung ist wie folgt angekommen:

- Es gab 3 doppelt verpackte Tüten
- Alle Tüten waren nicht abgerundet sondern hatten diese Zipfel
- Eine Tüte für die Edelkrebse , sie enthielt nur ein winziges Bischen Wasser und etwas Holzwolle
- Eine Tüte für die Fische, zur Hälfte voll mit Wasser die Tüte war meiner Meinung nach aber ausreichend groß da alle Fisch recht klein waren
- Eine Tüte für die __ Muscheln. Diese Tüte enthielt ein kleines bischen Wasser.

- Es gab 2 Transportleichen , ein __ Moderlieschen war schon beim Auspacken tot und eine __ Goldorfe war sehr geschwächt, kaum fähig zu schwimmen und starb noch wärend der Gewöhnungszeit ans Wasser.

-An keinem der Fische konnte ich __ Parasiten oder Krankheitserscheinungen entdecken. Einem __ Bitterling fehlte die Rückenflosse.



*Nun zum Einsetzen:*

Fast alle Muscheln waren bis zu 1cm weit geöffnet als sie noch in der Tüte waren. Ich dachte schon alle wären tot. Nachdem meine Freundin sie aus der Tüte nahm haben sich jedoch alle geschlossen. Im Wasser begannen schon nach einer Stunde die ersten Muscheln zu wandern. 

Es scheinen alle zu Leben da sie sich geschlossen haben und nur die Zunge hin und wieder mal 1-2cm lang zum Vorschein kommt.


Die Krebse waren alle putzmunter und wussten sich zu wehren. Sie sind auf anhieb in den Teich "gesprintet" und haben locker flockig mal die Muscheln beiseite geschoben, wenn sie ihnen im weg standen.

Ratz fatz haben sie sich ein Versteck gesucht und verbrachten dort die erste halbe Stunde. Nachdem wir später wieder nach Ihnen schauen wollten , schienen sie sich schon vom Acker gemacht zu haben. Bin gespannt wann ich sie mal wieder vor die __ Nase kriege.


Die Fische habe ich zuerst im noch geschlossenen Beuteln aufs Wasser gesetzt und dort erstmal eine Stunde stehen lassen, damit sich die Wassertemperatur anpassen konnte.

Daraufhin habe ich alle 5 Minuten ein Glas Teichwasser in den Beutel eingefüllt. Das habe ich dann 5 mal wiederholt.

Da ich jeden Fisch einzeln mit dem Kescher aus der Tüte geholt habe um sie zu zählen und ein Sekündchen anzuschauen, sind sie natürlich auch zeitlich versetzt im Teich gelandet. So begannen sie alle alleine den Teich zu erkunden.

Jedoch dauerte es höchstens eine Minute bis jeder Fisch der neu hinein kam, den Anschluss an die Gruppe gefunden hatte.

Nun tollt ein Schwarm von Goldorfen und Blauorfen durch den Teich  Sehr schön anzuschauen.

Die Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge sind durch den dunklen Untergrund sehr schwer zu erkennen. Jedoch sieht man immer wieder , dass die Moderlieschen einen geschlossenen Schwarm gebildet haben.



Insgesamt habe ich mehr Fische erhalten als ich bestellt habe. 

Angekommen sind:

9 Goldorfen +1 mehr als bestellt -1 gestorben beim Transport
9 Blauorfen +1 mehr als bestellt
9 Bitterlinge +1 mehr als bestellt
17 Moderlieschen +2 mehr als bestellt -1 gestorben beim Transport
6 Teichmuscheln
4 Edelkrebse


*Hier die Versprochenen Videos. Es sind nicht viele und nicht besonders gute Aufnahme , aber wenigstens etwas*

Edelkrebse: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA0fIi1CAWg
Fische: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9AyCfpMUu0
Muscheln: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou9jRtC5NCo


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hallo Martin,

na, dann wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß mit den neuen Tieren - hoffentlich bleibt der Rest gesund.

flüstern __ Muscheln haben keine Zunge, das Teil ist ihr Fuß, mit dem sie sich fortbewegen.)


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Moin Martin,

na denne viel Erfolg 

...und hoffentlich bekommen wir bald mal wieder Bilder zu sehen um weitere Fortschritte zu sehen?


----------



## Creature (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Danke für die Glückwünsche,



natürlich werdet ihr Bilder und Videos zu sehen bekommen. Am Wochenende bin ich wieder am Teich und werde warscheinlich mein Sony Ericsson C905 in meine wasserdichte Schutzhülle packen und es dann im Teich versenken.

Mit dieser Schutzhülle konnte ich schon im Ägypten Urlaub tolle Videos machen.

Wäre gut wenn mir jemand ein kostenloses Programm zur Videobearbeitung empfehlen könnte, mit dem ich nachträglich das Video zu einer Zeitrafferaufnahme machen kann


*EDIT:*

Ich wollte mich mal zum Thema Pumpe und Filter bei euch erkunden. Aktuell befindet sich ja eine 75W ( 3500l/h) Pumpe in einem Filterkorb im Teich. Von dort aus geht es in einen externen Filter in einem sehr kleinen Kunststofffass. Das Fass ist ca. 50cm hoch. Hier drinne befindet sich eine Matte aus einem relativ groben Material und darunter befindet sich ein Sack aus grobem geflecht in dem sich sowetwas wie __ Hel-X befindet. Und daneben irgend ein pflanzliches Material.

Ich hatte überlegt das Fass zu entfernen und durch einen anderen Behälter zu ersetzen in dem ich noch einen Self-Made Siebfilter einbringe der sich leicht ausbauen lassen soll.

Das Wasser hat sich über all die Jahre selber reguliert durch die Pflanzen , bis dahin waren aber auch keine Fische drinne. Die Fischzahl ist nicht besonders groß , dennoch würde ich gerne die Filteranlage verbessern. Allein aus meinem Basteltrieb ^^


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Hallo,

für die Filterfrage mach mal lieber in der Eigenbau-Abteilung ein neues Thema auf - das ist dann evtl. doch ein anderer Leserkreis.


----------



## Creature (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Auch wieder war. Dann bleiben wir bei den Bildern und Videos.

Weiß denn jemand ein Programm um nachträglich ein Zeitraffervideo daraus zu machen


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

Tja  und die Frage würde ich mal in der Rubrik Foto/Video stellen...


----------



## Creature (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alten Schwimmteich auf Vordermann bringen ( Pflanzen, Fische , entschlammen.... )*

OH SCHRECK !!! 

Da war doch Samstags nicht mehr von Fischen im Teich zu sehen? Meine Vermutung war natürlich , dass sie sich versteckten. Also ging ich den Teich genau ab und rüttelte an allen Wasserpflanzen.

.... nichts tat sich....


Erst als es begann zu Dämmern war auf einmal die volle Besatzung draußen. Ich konnte so auf anhieb 6 Goldorfen und 8 Blauorfen sehen. __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge konnte ich keine erkennen. 

Auf jeden Fall sahen alle Fische die mir vor die Augen kamen gesund und munter aus.




Aus den Unterwasseraufnahmen am Wochenende ist leider nichts geworden, da ich beim verschließen des Wasserdichten Gehäuses nicht genau Acht gegeben habe. Dadurch konnte Wasser in die Hülle eindringen und das Handy war hinüber ( war aber nicht schlimm , war eh nur Ersatz ).

Ich werde mal schauen was ich so in Zukunft an Bildmaterial herankarren kann


----------

